# Body slinger mechanism up and running!



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

It works! Needs some good tweeking though
The thing has ALOT of power despite the speed


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

You could use it to throw candy at the tots!


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

It might gouge an eye!


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

what are the specs on that cylinder? bore and stroke? Thanks!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Lunatic said:


> You could use it to throw candy at the tots!


 looks like it has enough force to toss the candy into the next neighborhood.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey joe, its a screen door closer, yes i know the hazards, but it was a project from last year.
Ill get to you on the bore, stroke is 9-11 inches i think. Look up any commercial closer with specs


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if there are "Stroke Bumpers" inside a screen door closer, So I would see if you could make a bumper for at least the return stroke so that the board lays down onto a piece of wood with something "Soft" on it like a piece of dense foam, instead of relying on the cylinder to stop the energy. The geometry of that return stroke gives the board more mechanical advantage against the cylinder. It might help your slinger last a little longer. Who knows, it might just be fine as is.

Good to see it up and running. So how did you solve your "Speed issue" ??


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

YoungHaunter said:


> Hey joe, its a screen door closer, yes i know the hazards, but it was a project from last year.
> Ill get to you on the bore, stroke is 9-11 inches i think. Look up any commercial closer with specs


Gotcha! I have a couple of cylinders that are 12 inches and I didn't know what to use them for. Now this gives me ideas, of course I don't have the time this year to build a new toy.


----------



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Well the speed was never really an issue i guess, i was judging this prop like a TCT where the speed has to be very fast, this prop is running at the same pace. Its just the placement where the rod is pushing up the prop board that made the difference. 
You can do this with any stroke cylinder virtually, it just depends on where the rod pushes up the prop board. Oh an you can always give away a few cylinders! Haha but no those will suffice for a prop like this


----------



## hauntedyards (Mar 24, 2005)

Pick up a flow control fitting and you could dial it in... man these piston powered props made of wood make me nervous in this lawsuit happy world we live in. lol


----------



## Joe_31st (Aug 20, 2013)

hauntedyards said:


> Pick up a flow control fitting and you could dial it in... man these piston powered props made of wood make me nervous in this lawsuit happy world we live in. lol


I hear ya on that one. When I can, I try to use aluminum to make things lighter so that I don't have to run much pressure. Hopefully, that makes thing safer. Also, I use bolts instead of screws when fastening even with wood so that I make sure fasteners don't pull out (i.e. screws). I also use nylon lock nuts as well. Keep kids a safe distance away from props and things should be pretty safe.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe_31st said:


> I hear ya on that one. When I can, I try to use aluminum to make things lighter so that I don't have to run much pressure. Hopefully, that makes thing safer. Also, I use bolts instead of screws when fastening even with wood so that I make sure fasteners don't pull out (i.e. screws). I also use nylon lock nuts as well. Keep kids a safe distance away from props and things should be pretty safe.


The only thing that scares me more is the use of a door closer for an air cylinder ,then recommending it. There is a reason that door closers aren't used for cylinders ...........just sayin'


----------

